# Turtle Wax Ice Liquid clay bar kit



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone used this? I've been impressed by every TW Ice product I've used and this stuff looks interesting...so I bought a bottle...

Seems to be described as a bit of an AIO as it cleans, removes minor scratches as well as dissolving tar and "airborne contamination".

I only de-tarred, de-ironed and clayed the Panda a couple of weeks ago so nothing to actually test its ability on for the time being but in a few months, or possibly for winter prep, I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not seen this or even heard of it, sounds interesting and look forward to your views


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So the liquid clay kit got delivered this morning.

Here's a few pictures:









As you can see, it comes as a three layer product which consists of stain remover, surface conditioner and then the clay compound at the bottom.

I find the description of the product quite interesting; almost like it's a different type of AIO product as it allegedly removes scratches, cleans and decontaminates the paint prior to the application of an LSP. So something you could use as a single step prior to LSP application rather than the plethora of prep products currently used.

It smells of watermelon like much of the Ice range and has a very loose consistency but a little oily too. Seems to me like it's a totally unique product. Again, being an Ice product, it's designed for speed and ease of use so if it does what it says on the tin, I'm thinking this could save me around an hour of decon process.

It sounds too good to be true to be honest, but I'll give it a go whenever I've got some contamination on the Panda to deal with and will write an honest review no matter how it works out.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've tried it, ended up in the bin.
Stick to proper clay.


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

I've used loads of ICE rate it highly mate


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Bought some years ago, used once, in my "never use" box now.

Proper clay, although it takes longer and is dearer is much, much better

Infact I was sorting my gear out yesterday and I don't know why I didn't bin it!


----------



## EdenX (Apr 18, 2012)

Turtle Wax had nothing but bad results with it!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I'll give it a go and report back either way.

I find the rest of the Ice range to be fantastic, don't see how anyone could criticise some of the products I've used, which includes - Paste wax, shampoo, QD, interior care spray and glass cleaner.

I agree though, TW do have some poor products. Their "Naturals" shampoo was the worst I've ever used and the original liquid wax is ok at best, much better products out there IMO.

Besides, all of this detailing lark is down to personal preference isn't it? And as a bonus, everyone slagging off TW keeps the prices low - I've not spent over £10 for any of their Ice range and actually got 6 bottles of the shampoo for £15.


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

There's nothing up with it mate the shampoo is quiet good I've used it alot


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got the liquid and paste wax someone can have if they want to pay postage


----------



## gakfive (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm guessing turtle stuff isn't good


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It's all brand snobbery...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

gakfive said:


> I'm guessing turtle stuff isn't good


Every Ice product I've used has been excellent, properly good stuff.

Here's a couple of write ups I did:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284027
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284756



Kash-Jnr said:


> It's all brand snobbery...


I'd agree with that, some of their products have been out since the 50's and there are better products out there but the Ice range is great. Their Platinum and Nano ranges also get good write ups but I have no experience of those.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

EdenX said:


> Turtle Wax had nothing but bad results with it!


Thought I would give some of the products a go but have to agree with the above comment, recently binned the shampoo.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

jcrease said:


> Thought I would give some of the products a go but have to agree with the above comment, recently binned the shampoo.


Which one?


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I rate the Ice wax paste really highly. I see it's been knocked off its top placing in the recent Auto Express tests by Armor All 'Shield' wax, but what I'd like to know is if the Shield leaves any white residue on trim, as that's one area the Ice paste really wins bacause you can use it on everything.

I must admit I'm not very keen on the TW Ice liquid wax though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe the Plumber said:


> I must admit I'm not very keen on the TW Ice liquid wax though.


I've not used the liquid, but it does get fairly poor reviews. The durability is meant to be a few weeks at most.

They reformulated it again in 2012 but the new version isn't available over here yet. Meant to last a few months now.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be interested to see that when it arrives. Thank you.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Which one?


The liquid wax,detailer and the shampoo.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I finally gave this stuff a go this morning. Unfortunately, I wasn't expecting it to be any good so didn't take any pictures with a view to doing another Ice review but I thought I'd give it a little write up on this thread anyway.

It's really strange stuff, pours on like liquid and once you're applying it, it starts to foam a bit like a thick shampoo. It also feels a bit like a polish; a tiny bit draggy on the surface, you can tell it's doing something anyway. Once you're done, you simply rinse the powdery residue off and dry as normal.

It ate away ALL tar on the car, had no effect on the iron (as expected) and completely removed all traces of LSP. The paint was also extremely smooth, clean and with the exception of a little bit of iron contamination, 100% ready for an LSP. The supplied pad it came with was also filthy, showing just how much dirt it managed to pull from the paint.

As a bonus, it's also dealt with some minor swirls around the Panda. I know the paint's soft, but this is the most effortless product I've ever used. It took around 30-40 minutes to essentially decontaminate, cleanse and lightly polish the paint!

I'm really surprised with this, even more so than the other Ice products I've used. On the flip side, I used around a third of the bottle so it's not very economical but that could have just been my inexperience with the product.

Is it as good as I thought it would be? No - WAY better. I didn't expect it to be a contender to replace so many products, or do anything particularly well but it's far exceeded any expectations I had of it and did a lot of jobs well, in one go... 

No doubt some won't get on with this stuff, but it's worked well for me today and will be used a lot more often from now on. :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've read quit a few good reviews about it, but a lot of bad ones to. Not writing ot off immedialty, but if you really want to speed up the claying, I personally think that the nano skin speed sponge and towels do it a bit faster and more thorougly and will be cheaper in the long run...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've only ever seen bad reviews about it, but don't really know what people might have been expecting from it TBH. Perhaps their cars were heavily contaminated (mine never gets like that), or perhaps user error played a part.

I don't necessarily think it's quicker than claying itself, but it also removes tar, cleanses the paint and acts as a light polish at the same time. It's a lot quicker than 3-4 separate jobs and from what I've seen no better or worse than using separate products. 

Just a shame it doesn't touch iron contamination. Where a clay bar would at least shave the top off any iron bits in the paint reducing their appearance, this literally does nothing. In future, I'll just use some Iron X before applying this.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Think I am going to get some of this to try. If it save me time that's great as I don't get much time to clay, polish etc. Can use and iron remover, this then wax.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I've only ever seen bad reviews about it, but don't really know what people might have been expecting from it TBH. Perhaps their cars were heavily contaminated (mine never gets like that), or perhaps user error played a part.
> 
> I don't necessarily think it's quicker than claying itself, but it also removes tar, cleanses the paint and acts as a light polish at the same time. It's a lot quicker than 3-4 separate jobs and from what I've seen no better or worse than using separate products.
> 
> Just a shame it doesn't touch iron contamination. Where a clay bar would at least shave the top off any iron bits in the paint reducing their appearance, this literally does nothing. In future, I'll just use some Iron X before applying this.


If you are using Iron-X before, why not use TRIX which is both Iron X and TarX? saves you a step, so the tar is also removed, then just clay with a speed prep towel /sponge or even a claybar, and I think you will be faster then with the liquid clay bar. I do like te concept, I've red lots of reviews about is, and was really thinking of trying, but I've never seen how it could possibly "pull" contaminants out of the paint with something liquid


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> If you are using Iron-X before, why not use TRIX which is both Iron X and TarX? saves you a step, so the tar is also removed, then just clay with a speed prep towel /sponge or even a claybar, and I think you will be faster then with the liquid clay bar. I do like te concept, I've red lots of reviews about is, and was really thinking of trying, but I've never seen how it could possibly "pull" contaminants out of the paint with something liquid


I like Trix, but if this stuff gets rid of the tar then there's no need as it's a little pricier than just a dedicated iron remover. The real test would be on a heavily contaminated car, maybe it wouldn't be as effective then but I don't know - It just went through the tar on the Panda like it was nothing.

Don't forget that this also polishes so even if I were to use Trix and a clay bar, that's a whole other step which usually takes the longest IME. The way this stuff applies also makes the polishing process easier, it's more like you wipe it around rather than working it as a polish.

I don't know how the liquid clay works TBH, I think it just has strong cleansers which melt any tar, sap, crud etc and a slight polishing action for swirls. Either way, I'm really pleased with it.:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used TRIX on a car from 1998 that had never been clayed or anything before. I've put it on a sponge to apply, and it was all gone after 1 application, just rinsed off.
I have my doubt about the polishing abilities... I can't really see it removing any swirls, maybe on very soft paint. so this step can be neglected in 98% of the cases.
but if it pleases you, that's all you need IMO


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

It doesn't replace claybarring and it won't remove swirls, but it is one hell of cleaner. Think of it as a strong TFR with scrubbing power (kaolin clay powder). I use it on really dirty cars when prepping for polishing. Especially on white cars that are dingy and stained. It is also great for cleaning up the front end of cars that are covered in squashed insects. I used it a couple of weeks ago to remove mold/algae growth on the roof/tops of an older Ford Taurus. 

It is not available in the U.S. anymore, but I find it on some clearance racks sometimes and like to keep it on hand for when needed.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounds good. I am new to claying (haven't tried it yet) and I might give this a go. I use quite a few turtle wax products including their cheap Zipwax shampoo (good, especially for the price) and wheel cleaner. I am surprised that more people don't use Turtle Wax.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ordered it and its just arrived!
What the "slipper" all about :lol:

Massive foam pad thingy!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Ordered it and its just arrived!
> What the "slipper" all about :lol:
> 
> Massive foam pad thingy!


It is a bit weird, but makes it really easy to use. It'd be good for liquid waxes/sealants too I imagine :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

millns84 said:


> It is a bit weird, but makes it really easy to use. It'd be good for liquid waxes/sealants too I imagine :thumb:


Used it yesterday, very impressed took all the tar off and left the paint like glass.

I kept a bucket of water to rinse the "slipper" out, and keep it clean.

Thanks for the review, would never have bought this product if I have not heard your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------

